# Can acute bladder snails mate with ramshorn snails?



## Mr. Fish (Apr 21, 2016)

Over a month ago I introduced some ramshorn snails into my community tank. After a few weeks I found multiple acute bladder snails. That is 100% for sure the snail species that I had found about 3 or 4 weeks ago. Now all the new snails I'm seeing look like the pictures I see of leopard red ramshorn snails, or golden leopard ramshorn snails. Can those 2 species of snails reproduce? 

Every time I try to post a pic the link is broken, if anyone needs a pic to verify send me a pm.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

These snails probably came in on plants as eggs. They cannot hybridize.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

